# any one having issues posting to a thread?



## Hand of Evil (Sep 5, 2013)

keep getting pop-up to either stay on page or leave it when hit post reply.  This is happening in both IE10 and Chrome.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 5, 2013)

test


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 5, 2013)

mmm, seems just the Tabletop forum as it works here but does not work there


----------



## Morrus (Sep 5, 2013)

What happens when you select leave page?  Does the post go through?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 5, 2013)

no, page can't be displayed


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 5, 2013)

it MAY just be limited to this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...teren-Book-1-how-goes-your-game#axzz2e2eKb9jh as I posted in another without issue.


----------



## darjr (Sep 5, 2013)

I was able to post a test message to it, I then deleted it because it was off topic.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 5, 2013)

seems to be working now.


----------



## darjr (Sep 5, 2013)

Huh, then I get a few of the weird 'Leaving thread' warnings. One without even trying to post anything.


----------



## Orius (Sep 8, 2013)

The only such warning I've been getting lately are when I try to post a message after my internet connection gets lost.  So at least on my end, it's not an ENWorld problem.


----------



## darjr (Sep 9, 2013)

looks like clearing cache fixes it


----------

